# Bison short ribs cook fast?



## wahoowad (Jun 24, 2018)

today I put a plate of bison short ribs in the smoker at 250. I’m just over the 3 hour mark and they are already at 195. My plan had been to wrap at 165 thinking they might need a little extra help to get tender, but I appear to have shot past that.

So I still wrapped just now but expect they will not be able to stay in the smoker much longer. Any suggestions to ensure they come out tender? I’ll go lower the temp to 225 to try and slow down the cook.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 24, 2018)

Pan it with some beef broth or onion soup. 

Chris


----------

